# Something is off about my appearance...



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I always been wondering, why do I look so disproportinaly wide and off when I look at myself in the mirror no matter how I dress up, but then I've figured out It's due to my thighs that give me this disproportionate look.

For me, an male who is 5'5" in terms of height, last time I weighted myself I was 69 kg in terms of weight, It's quite surprising to me to see how quite overweight I am for my height, even though I only have like small love handles on my sides of the stomach (And I'm trying to get rid of that aswell for the many years)

But then I realised, my increased weight comes from my thighs actualy, somehow my thighs look kinda disproportionaly wide and big, compared to like my calves and rest of my body, here are screenshots of my body for reference of what I am talking about:



http://imgur.com/4X2wt4d




http://imgur.com/ZI75sQl




http://imgur.com/WYMzgYC



(I'm sorry for the piss poor quality on the last image)

I even noticed that for a man myself, my appearance look rather, feminine? I dunno but why does my appearnce look so puffy and 'Soft'? From my face and belly area, but mainly why my thighs look so disproportinaly big?


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I think it looks soft because maybe you have high body fat percentage?? Idk, do you do strength training?


----------



## tentoedsloth (Nov 6, 2011)

You look okay to me, just normal human variation.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Sinuous said:


> I think it looks soft because maybe you have high body fat percentage?? Idk, do you do strength training?


Yeah, this is definitely an issue. I have no idea how I can incorporate healthy lifestyle such as exercising without getting burnt out quickly, both mentally and physicaly. Especialy movement because I tend to sit home on my PC most of the time and I dont move much, and I feel like just doing a sprint outside for 15 to 20 minutes or more 4 times a week is not enough, not to mention I get very easily demotivated everytime I start exercising.

And while I want muscles and look strong, I'm afraid it would make me look even more disproportionate (Such as my thighs getting even more bigger chicken-like legs due to increased muscle size and making me even more disproportionate), unfortunately I dont have that skinny ectomorph body complexity, where they look much more longer and leaner.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

Charus said:


> Yeah, this is definitely an issue. I have no idea how I can incorporate healthy lifestyle such as exercising without getting burnt out quickly, both mentally and physicaly. Especialy movement because I tend to sit home on my PC most of the time and I dont move much, and I feel like just doing a sprint outside for 15 to 20 minutes or more 4 times a week is not enough, not to mention I get very easily demotivated everytime I start exercising.
> 
> And while I want muscles and look strong, I'm afraid it would make me look even more disproportionate (Such as my thighs getting even more bigger chicken-like legs due to increased muscle size and making me even more disproportionate), unfortunately I dont have that skinny ectomorph body complexity, where they look much more longer and leaner.


Ahh no it most probably won’t happen. 
you can start by doing a 10 minutes warm up and then 10 minutes cardio/or strength training then GRADUALLY increase, since you don’t do much physical activity. its not about the quantity but rather the quality. 
you get burn out and everyone does once they start working out but you gotta push through it and put excuses aside.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Your body is similiar to like 2/3 of the dudes around here.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

Honestly man, you don’t look that bad. If anything, you have the body type to build a lot of muscle if you wanted to. I’ve always been skinny and during martial arts practice most of the guys can probably snap my arm like a twig. So take it from me, the grass is always greener somewhere else.

But if you want to look leaner, you simply have to burn more calories than you take in, or change your diet a bit (choose foods and times that accelerate your metabolism). For example, I always have a couple of eggs each morning. Those types of foods have protein, and protein earlier in the morning can contribute to your metabolism.

I exchange my lunches for occasional healthy snacks throughout the mid-day (yogurt, apples, bananas, fibre bar, trail mix, etc). Then just make sure your dinner is relatively balanced. If you want to go further, introduce stretches in the morning. I occasionally do Pilates because it reduces muscle pain. But it also serves to tone and slim down your body at the same time. I also walk back and forth to work every day, and that makes it about 40 minutes of guaranteed activity a day.

But honestly, try not to sweat it. But there are things you can do in order to tone and slim what you do have. It’ll also give you better functions strength.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

What you see in the mirror is always skewed in some way or another. So beware of how it can affect your thinking.

Wearing that shirt tucked in will draw more attention to your midsection, making your torso look bigger than it actually is. You might also want to look for a different style of pants. They could be the reason your proportions look off on photos and in the mirror. Find a more suitable style and it can work wonders.

Also, working out won't do that much for you if you don't sort out your eating habits first. Changing little things in your lifestyle may make a lot of difference.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

You can’t out run your fork…
Make small diet changes and start lifting


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Firstly, enjoy your life and don't be so hard on yourself. But if you want to look into make an appt with a good dr. I'm not a doctor, and so this is just my regular opinion. Sometimes it is helpful to visit a doctor to get a panel that looks at hormone levels, and thyroid. Or chat with a nutritionist and see if you are consuming a lot of 'estrogens' in your food (i.e. diary, soy, mint tea). etc. etc.

I think the other posters have points, but my intuition on this is, see a doctor for a good amount of lab work to see if there is something they can balance out.

Good luck!


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ESFJMouse said:


> Firstly, enjoy your life and don't be so hard on yourself. But if you want to look into make an appt with a good dr. I'm not a doctor, and so this is just my regular opinion. Sometimes it is helpful to visit a doctor to get a panel that looks at hormone levels, and thyroid. Or chat with a nutritionist and see if you are consuming a lot of 'estrogens' in your food (i.e. diary, soy, mint tea). etc. etc.
> 
> I think the other posters have points, but my intuition on this is, see a doctor for a good amount of lab work to see if there is something they can balance out.
> 
> Good luck!


Why do I feel like this post is a downplay on my masculinity? No, I dont eat any soy and I dont drink any mint tea, but anyway, who unironicaly believes that soy does actualy give estrogen into your body? Unless you are some alt-right conspiracist (Which are just as bad and annoying as the whiny feminists, both of those shitty ideologies made me develop trust issues in general).



ImpossibleHunt said:


> Honestly man, you don’t look that bad. If anything, you have the body type to build a lot of muscle if you wanted to. I’ve always been skinny and during martial arts practice most of the guys can probably snap my arm like a twig. So take it from me, the grass is always greener somewhere else.
> 
> But if you want to look leaner, you simply have to burn more calories than you take in, or change your diet a bit (choose foods and times that accelerate your metabolism). For example, I always have a couple of eggs each morning. Those types of foods have protein, and protein earlier in the morning can contribute to your metabolism.
> 
> ...


Just curious, what body shape type do I have? Round, oval, V-shape or?


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Charus said:


> but anyway, who unironicaly believes that soy does actualy give estrogen into your body?


Actually, @ESFJMouse is right, soy does have estrogenic properties and excessive use can have an adverse effect on the body.


----------



## Ace Of Forests (Aug 22, 2021)

Queen of Cups said:


> You can’t out run your fork…
> Make small diet changes and start lifting


Bravo, the nicest way I've ever heard someone say this.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Actually, I am about as dem as they get. 😀 Anyways not a downplay at all. What my post was actually saying is that it might not have anything to do with thighs and more so to do with thyroid function (you mentioned puffy and soft), which is not about your masculinity at all. It is just estrogenic foods compound thyroid problems is what I am saying. Your complaints at least to me, might seem connected to that. 

Here are the articles that explain more about the impact of certain foods...

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/07315724.2013.770648

Effects of peppermint teas on plasma testosterone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and luteinizing hormone levels and testicular tissue in rats - PubMed

Clinical and biological activity of soy protein powder supplementation in healthy male volunteers - PubMed


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

You look normal, but those skinny jeans probably add to your feeling your thighs look bigger--maybe try a pair of straight leg jeans or some kind of pants that don't get so thin in the ankle that they look like they're tucked into your shoes. I don't know if boot-cut is normal or common anymore for your generation.

You could look at fashions that elongate your body--lines that go vertical, maybe a jacket or a longer shirt. Idk--experiment if you want. 

A horizontal line of tucking your shirt in is going to create a sort of emphasis there, and make that spot look wider. 

I'm not a man, but I looked up an article "outfits for the short men" I'm not saying you are short but you aren't really very tall and it's important to dress to your body if you care about how you look. If you don't care, then wear whatever is comfortable, but if it's going to bother you, you might try looking into some principles of fashion and how clothing can make one appear longer or wider and other things.









Outfits For The Short Men-20 Fashion Tips How To Look Tall


Have a look at the following images to get more ideas on how to create the illusion of height.




www.outfittrends.com





I think you look perfectly normal, but if it's going to bother you--as was said, you could work on your body shape from eating and exercise, or you could also look at your clothing choice. Skinny jeans that are tight on the calves and ankles will not make your thighs look smaller, if that is what you are worried about.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh--I found this video about men about 5'5" and 5'6"

I assume men understand more about men's fashion than I do--I can't really whether it's true or not, but something to consider.






But I want to repeat--I don't find anything "off" about your appearance at all. You look completely normal and you do not look off.

Everyone looks different in some way but you look like a normal human.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Big thighs aren't really the problem. Work out glutes to give your behind a separation from them, and work out your shoulders and lats to hit that golden ratio. That's probably the easiest/simplest/quickest way. And as others have mentioned, personally I don't even think you look that bad in the photo. Maybe if you had tied your hair up(for a slick look) it'd have been a bit better. Or had a jacket but it looks hot there so...



Charus said:


> Just curious, what body shape type do I have? Round, oval, V-shape or?


Probably pear.


----------



## Rainbowrama (May 30, 2018)

Honestly I don’t see anything wrong with your appearance. I am not saying this to be nice, I am saying this because I had distortions about the way I saw myself in the past and I think that’s what you’re doing here.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

You got that bulky lower half like me and it aint nothing to be ashamed of. Jeans are a pain if they aren't straight cut but other than that it's fine. Hey, if it weren't sexy to someone, we wouldn't be here would we.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Big thighs aren't really the problem. Work out glutes to give your behind a separation from them, and work out your shoulders and lats to hit that golden ratio. That's probably the easiest/simplest/quickest way. And as others have mentioned, personally I don't even think you look that bad in the photo. Maybe if you had tied your hair up(for a slick look) it'd have been a bit better. Or had a jacket but it looks hot there so...


Unfortunately I live in Israel, which has that Medditarenian climate, basicaly the summer here is a scorching inferno, I usualy wear more layers such as jacket on winter or late fall season which gives a more complete look to my appearance, reason why those seansons are my favorite and why I am not a fan of summer.



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Probably pear.


I find it strange that a Man would have the Body shape of a pregenancy/child bearing woman.



WickerDeer said:


> Outfits For The Short Men-20 Fashion Tips How To Look Tall
> 
> 
> Have a look at the following images to get more ideas on how to create the illusion of height.
> ...





WickerDeer said:


> Oh--I found this video about men about 5'5" and 5'6"


Yeah, I watched the video, but still, those guys even if they are short, they have really skinny thighs. And yeah I watched that video, I dont know how I can pull those perfect looks with clothing, I guess it has to do with the fact that I need exercise?


----------

